# Forumsuntertiel HMI



## ruhrgbeat (22 Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin noch recht frisch hier dabei, habe aber gleich einen Vorschlag zum Forumsuntertitel HMI. Es würde die Übersichtlichkeit enorm verbessern, eine Unterteilung nach den einzelenen Produkten (InTouch, WinCC, WinCC flexible, usw.) zu machen. Was meint Ihr dazu!?

Gruß aus´m Ruhrgebiet
ruhrgbeat


----------



## vollmi (22 Oktober 2007)

ruhrgbeat schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin noch recht frisch hier dabei, habe aber gleich einen Vorschlag zum Forumsuntertitel HMI. Es würde die Übersichtlichkeit enorm verbessern, eine Unterteilung nach den einzelenen Produkten (InTouch, WinCC, WinCC flexible, usw.) zu machen. Was meint Ihr dazu!?




Nicht zu vergessen. ESA VT, PVSS2, Factorlink, Galileo, Saia Web.

mfG René


----------



## zotos (22 Oktober 2007)

Und bei WinCC flexibel noch die Ausgabestände einzel und dann noch nach HotFix auflisten.

Kurzum ich halte nicht viel davon.


----------



## MSB (22 Oktober 2007)

Da sich > 90% der Beiträge im genannten Bereich sowieso um Protool / WinCC Flexible drehen,
ist eine Unterteilung nicht wirklich sinnvoll.

Höchstens eine Unterteilung (ähnlich wie bei den SPSen) in Siemens und "Nicht-Siemens".

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## maxi (22 Oktober 2007)

So viele Fragen sind da nicht das es zu unübersichtlich erscheint.

Vielleicht währe es beim neuerstellen eines Post recht hulfreich ein Macro als Text einzublenden.

Zum Beispiel:

HMI Software: WinCC für langjährig flexieble Bastler
Stand/Version/HF: WinnCC flex AdacanvedBeta 2007, HF-25
Hardware Produkt Nummer: 6es...........

Frage: Lauter grüne Punkte?
Beschreibung:


----------



## jabba (22 Oktober 2007)

ruhrgbeat schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin noch recht frisch hier dabei, habe aber gleich einen Vorschlag zum Forumsuntertitel HMI. Es würde die Übersichtlichkeit enorm verbessern, eine Unterteilung nach den einzelenen Produkten (InTouch, WinCC, WinCC flexible, usw.) zu machen. Was meint Ihr dazu!?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo ruhrgbeat,

wenn Du noch frisch hier bist, dann schau dir das alles mal genauer an.
Alles in Unterkategorien zu unterteilen trägt nicht unbdedingt zu Übersicht bei. Wenn Du was zu z.B. Intouch suchst, dann Suche in HMI nach InTouch. Wenn man dann gerade die Anzahl der Beiträge in HMI sieht, und davon Siemens abzieht, wäre wirklich nur der Vorschlag von MSB sinnvoll.

Und wenn ich sehe wieviele Beiträge jetzt schon in falschen Gruppen erscheinen, möchte ich das nicht sehen wenn es noch mehr würden.

Ansonsten, noch viel Spass im Forum...


----------



## zotos (22 Oktober 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> ...
> Und wenn ich sehe wieviele Beiträge jetzt schon in falschen Gruppen erscheinen, möchte ich das nicht sehen wenn es noch mehr würden.
> 
> Ansonsten, noch viel Spass im Forum...




100% Ack!

Wenn ich mir anschaue was manch einer in Den Bereich Simatic rein haut: z.B. 24V Hausinstallation 

Dann gibt es ja immer wieder wenn auch zum glück selten) neue Kollegen, die aus angst davor das ihre Wichtige Frage überlesen werden würde, diese in fast alle Foren Posten.


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
was ist ein "*Forumsuntertiel HMI"?*


----------



## maxi (22 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> 100% Ack!
> 
> Wenn ich mir anschaue was manch einer in Den Bereich Simatic rein haut: z.B. 24V Hausinstallation
> 
> Dann gibt es ja immer wieder wenn auch zum glück selten) neue Kollegen, die aus angst davor das ihre Wichtige Frage überlesen werden würde, diese in fast alle Foren Posten.


 
Ich finde eh das Fragen von Forenusern mit über 1000 Beitärgen imemr in allen Foren als Wichtig: erscheinen und von allen als FirstToDo behandelt werden müssen


----------



## Ralle (22 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich finde eh das Fragen von Forenusern mit über 1000 Beitärgen imemr in allen Foren als Wichtig: erscheinen und von allen als FirstToDo behandelt werden müssen



*schrei*, genau Maxi, du hast recht .
Was nun maxi, ich denke du hast die Rechtschreibprüfung gefunden ?

PS: Aber ich seh grad, sind eigentlich alles Dreher, da eilen die Finger also dem Gehirn weit hinterher .


----------



## jabba (22 Oktober 2007)

oder andere


> - Hilfe, an meiner SPS blinkt eine LED
> - Was kann das sein ?
> o Welche SPS
> - Eine Siemens
> ...


 


Diese Handlung ist frei erfunden, Ähnlichkeiten mit Personen sind rein zufällig.
So soll nur mal zum ausführlichen Beschreiben von Fragen anregen.


----------



## maxi (22 Oktober 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> *schrei*, genau Maxi, du hast recht .
> Was nun maxi, ich denke du hast die Rechtschreibprüfung gefunden ?
> 
> PS: Aber ich seh grad, sind eigentlich alles Dreher, da eilen die Finger also dem Gehirn weit hinterher .


 
Sorry, kann das Rechtschriebtool an einen Netzrechner nicht verwenden.
Ja ich schaff bis zu 250 Anschläge die Minute. Leider halt nicht fehlerfrei.
Je schneller ich mit den Händen im Sport werde, desto mehr vertippsler werden es. Würd mich mal interessieren wie schnell ich auf 5 Dosen echten Red Bull tippseln könnte.

Lach, da fällt mir ein ich habe zu diesen Thema mal eien Facharbeit gelsen. Häuffiges Onanaieren abwechselnd mit beiden Händen kann diese Coordinierung der Hände fördern.
Aber nicht meinen Mädel verraten das ich so etwas hier schreibe, sonst setzt die mich noch von Auutomatik *fg* dann auf Handbetrieb.

--

Hey mir fällt ein, wie währe es vor dem ersten Posten in einer Rubrik einen Qualifizierungstest zu machen. Der User wird dann mit einer Skala von 0-10 Eingestuft  Jeden Monat darf er den Test wiederholen.


----------



## jabba (22 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Aber nicht meinen Mädel verraten das ich so etwas hier schreibe, sonst setzt die mich noch von Auutomatik *fg* dann auf Handbetrieb.


 
Ist das dann die Stossfreie Umschaltung ?


----------



## Ralle (22 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Hey mir fällt ein, wie währe es vor dem ersten Posten in einer Rubrik einen Qualifizierungstest zu machen. Der User wird dann mit einer Skala von 0-10 Eingestuft  Jeden Monat darf er den Test wiederholen.



Auch du Sch..., stell dir vor ich schaff da nur Stufe 1 !


----------



## maxi (22 Oktober 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> oder andere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Gau:* Guten Tag, meine HMI geht nicht mehr
*Profi:* Zeigt sie den gar nichts mehr an? Ist Sie eingeschaltet?
*Gau:* Natürlich ist die eingeschaltet, aber Sie bleibt schwarz
*Profi:* Sidn Sie ganz sicher das die Eingeschaltet ist und Spannung hat?
*Gau:* Natürlich! Die ist kaputt!
*Profi:* Dann schalten Sie die HMI hinten doch bitte einmal aus!
*Gau:* *Klick* Oh, nun geht Sie!

--

*Gau:* Das Netzgerät an der CPU raucht,
ein Bekannter der Ingeneur ist hat gesagt das muss an dem Programm von ihnen liegen. Ich selbst bin Mechatroniker.
*Profi:* Schwer vorstellbar das ein Programm das Netzgerät beinträchtigen kann. Da ist ihre Hardware defekt, nehmen sie vorsichtshalber gleich die Spannung weg!
*Gau:* Mein Bekannter ist Ingeneuer für Informatik, der hat gesagt das liegt an ihren doofen Programm! Sie müssen das ändern!
*Profi:* Dann gehen Sie bitte auf die Siemens Hompage und laden sie den _SFC NO_SMOKE_ und paramtrieren sie ihn auf den Steckplatz 0 wo ihr Netzgerät vorhanden ist. Verstädnigen Sie doch jetzt umgehend ihren Techniker oder Elektriker!
*Gau:* Wusste ich es doch das es an ihren Programm liegt!
*gau legt auf*
.
.
*1 Stunde später*
*Gau:* Guten Tag ich habe das Programm nicht gefunden, mitlerweile hat es aufgehört zu rauchen, aber nun geht nichts mehr! 
*Profi:* *lachen*


----------



## maxi (22 Oktober 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Auch du Sch..., stell dir vor ich schaff da nur Stufe 1 !


 
Das geht ja noch 
Kommen lauter so fragen:

1. Kreutzen Sie anhand der 74 Seitigen Fehlerliste alle Fehler an die noch in Version WinnCC 2007 vorhanden sind.

2. Was passeirt auf den Touchpanel wenn sie mit der leinken hand links herum am Bildschrimrand langsam mit den Finger fahren. Mit der rechten hand schnell rechts herum im Kreis über den Bildschrim fahren und nun gleichzeitg in der Mitte im 1S mit der NAsenspitze auf den Display stupsen.
Sie hben 1h Zeuit zum beantworten. Bitte testen sie ihre Angaben vorher praktisch an ihrer Anlage aus. Sollte es zu schwer sein bitte Sie ihren Vorgesetzen oder alle die Sie in ihrer Firma treffen um Hilfe, solange bis sich ein Erfolg einstellt.


----------



## maxi (22 Oktober 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Ist das dann die Stossfreie Umschaltung ?


 
Ja von Automatikgebläse auf Handbetrieb mit Manuellen Impulsen.


----------



## ruhrgbeat (22 Oktober 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> was ist ein "*Forumsuntertiel HMI"?*



In deinem Beitrag steht "Hallo" am Satzanfang und muss demnach groß geschrieben werden!...DU PINGEL!!!

:???:


----------



## ruhrgbeat (22 Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube das mit der Einteilung kommt jetzt nicht so gut an!?  Meine Meinung bleibt aber trotzdem, dass es die Übersichtlichkeit erhöhen würde (eine Suchfunktion übrigens nicht...)!
Naja - wenigstens hat mein Beitrag im Verlauf noch für Erheiterung gesorgt.

Bis denne - ruhrgbeat


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
ruhrgebiet schreib sich so.


----------



## volker (22 Oktober 2007)

*uterteilung der foren in unterforen*

*grundsätzlich würde ich eine unterteilung befürworten*. aber das hatten wir schon mal....

z.b. fände ich es schöner das forum simatic zumindest in 4 teile zu teilen,da diese grudsätzlich verschieden sind.
s7-300/400
s7-200
s5
sonstige

auch das hmi hätte ich gerne geteilt in z.b.
siemens protool
siemens winccflex
siemens wincc
sonstige (wobei man das sicherlich noch weiter unterteilen könnte (intoutch, etc...). es ist aber so, das die meisetn leute siemens nutzen.



zotos schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir anschaue was manch einer in Den Bereich Simatic rein haut: z.B. 24V Hausinstallation


aber könnte das nicht auch einfach daran liegen, das die newbies einfach nicht wissen wohin es am besten gehört? diverse fehlposts werden wir immer haben. aber dafür sind die mods und der admin ja da um das passend zu schieben. (bisher hält sich das doch noch im rahmen. ist eigentlich nicht so, das wir mods hier megastress mit schieben haben)


----------



## vollmi (22 Oktober 2007)

volker schrieb:


> (bisher hält sich das doch noch im rahmen. ist eigentlich nicht so, das wir mods hier megastress mit schieben haben)




Wenn du das willst, können wir das sicher für euch interessanter gestalten


----------



## volker (22 Oktober 2007)

du willst uns (mods) doch wohl jetzt nicht mit fehlposts drohen? 

aber mal ganz ehrlich...
das ganze forum hat ja mal angefangen, ohne das markus wusste, das sich dieses so gut entwickelt.
mitlerweile gibt es hier über 15.000 themen und über 100.000 posts.

ich denke schon, das man dann irgendwo mal einen schnitt machen kann und sagt .....
ok. wir haben die struktur angepasst.

ist doch auch nicht anders beim proggen. irgendwann musss man halt mal sagen... ne mit dieser struktur kommen wir hier ohne klimmzüge nicht mehr klar. das ganze müssen wir anders (den gegebenheiten entsprechend)  machen.


----------



## ruhrgbeat (23 Oktober 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ruhrgebiet schreib sich so.




Nochmal: Das Wort "Hallo" steht in deinem Beitrag am Satzanfang und muss demnach groß geschrieben werden. Und: Da es sich beim Wort "Ruhrgebiet" um ein Hauptwort handelt, muss du dieses natürlich auch groß schreiben. Außerdem kannst du in diesem Zusammenhang nicht den Imperativ "schreib" verwenden - es muss hier "...schreibt" heißen! Anfänger! 

gruß
ruhrgbeat


----------



## ruhrgbeat (23 Oktober 2007)

volker schrieb:


> *grundsätzlich würde ich eine unterteilung befürworten*. aber das hatten wir schon mal....
> 
> z.b. fände ich es schöner das forum simatic zumindest in 4 teile zu teilen,da diese grudsätzlich verschieden sind.
> s7-300/400
> ...



Wenigsten einer, von dem ich mich verstanden fühle... Danke!


----------



## maxi (23 Oktober 2007)

ruhrgbeat schrieb:


> Nochmal: Das Wort "Hallo" steht in deinem Beitrag am Satzanfang und muss demnach groß geschrieben werden. Und: Da es sich beim Wort "Ruhrgebiet" um ein Hauptwort handelt, muss du dieses natürlich auch groß schreiben. Außerdem kannst du in diesem Zusammenhang nicht den Imperativ "schreib" verwenden - es muss hier "...schreibt" heißen! Anfänger!
> 
> gruß
> ruhrgbeat


 
Da hast du aber noch nicht lange Internet 
Ich kenne auch andere Reglen ohen Grussformeln udn alles klein (Usenet)


----------



## ruhrgbeat (23 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Da hast du aber noch nicht lange Internet
> Ich kenne auch andere Reglen ohen Grussformeln udn alles klein (Usenet)



Ich glaube wir lassen es jetzt mal gut sein!?


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2007)

volker schrieb:


> du willst uns (mods) doch wohl jetzt nicht mit fehlposts drohen?
> 
> aber mal ganz ehrlich...
> das ganze forum hat ja mal angefangen, ohne das markus wusste, das sich dieses so gut entwickelt.
> ...


 

da gebe ich dir recht, das wäre an der zeit...

aber eine unterteilung wie sie der forenstarter vorgeschlagen hat finde ich übertrieben. ich bekomme das ganze forum auf mein 17" 1900x1200, ich will maximal eine seite scrollen müssen...


----------



## ruhrgbeat (23 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> "der forenstarter"



 Ich werde "Euch" in  Zukunft nur noch "Euer Administrator" nennen. 

Gruß
Der Forenstarter


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2007)

boah...
ich habe mir deinen nick nicht gemerkt und das ich faul bin was das scrollen angeht habe ich ja oben bereits erwähnt...


----------



## ruhrgbeat (23 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> boah...
> ich habe mir deinen nick nicht gemerkt und das ich faul bin was das scrollen angeht habe ich ja oben bereits erwähnt...



War nicht bös´ gemeint - deshalb benutze ich ja sowas hier -><- !!!

Aber ich sagte ja schon einige Posts wieter oben: Lassen wir das, wir schweifen ab...

gruß
ruhrgbeat


----------



## OHGN (23 Oktober 2007)

Weil wir so schön dabei sind: was ist* "wieter oben"*


----------



## ruhrgbeat (23 Oktober 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Weil wir so schön dabei sind: was ist* "wieter oben"*




:sc3::sc3::sc3:


----------



## maxi (23 Oktober 2007)

ich habe eine Idee 

wir machen die Unetrforen udn Ruhrgebeat wird Moderator.
Erst einmal muss er die vorhanden Themen dann in die einzelnen unterofren Einordnen und ständig die Fehlposts in die richtigen Foren leiten 

So machen wir es!


----------



## Question_mark (23 Oktober 2007)

*Ich hab da noch eine Idee...*

Hallo,



			
				Maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Erst einmal muss er die vorhanden Themen dann in die einzelnen unterofren Einordnen und ständig die Fehlposts in die richtigen Foren leiten



Und zur Strafe erstmal Deine Rechtschreibfehler und Zeichensetzungsfehler in allen Deinen Beiträgen korrigieren. Dann ist ruhrgbeat erstmal für das nächste halbe Jahr beschäftigt.     

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maxi (24 Oktober 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die sind absichtlich gesetzt um meine wahre Identität zu verschleiern.
Du glaubst gar nicht wie viel Zeit und Mühe es macht die Fehler so geziehlt in die Texte einzubauen.


----------



## ruhrgbeat (24 Oktober 2007)

:roll: ...macht ihr euch etwa lustig über mich? :sm5:


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
nein überhaupt nicht


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> 1. Kreutzen Sie anhand der 74 Seitigen Fehlerliste alle Fehler an die noch in Version WinnCC 2007 vorhanden sind.


 
durchgefallen - setzen! die mit WCf mitgelieferte Fehlerliste hat 82 Seiten!


----------



## maxi (24 Oktober 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> durchgefallen - setzen! die mit WCf mitgelieferte Fehlerliste hat 82 Seiten!


 
Ja das stimmt, aber um den Prüfling zu testen ob er die aktuelle 82 Seitige Fehlerliste hat die 74 Seitige Prüfungsliste ja einige Scheinfehler und auch durch Hotfixes ausgemerzte.

Leider bist du nun durch unsogfältiges Lesen der Aufgabe schon durchgefallen. Jedoch kann ich dir für das richtige schrieben meines Nichnamens in deinen Zitat 600 Punkte zuweisen. Somit bist du gerade noch mal im grünen Bereich glandet. du bist hiermit weiterhin berechtigt einen Threat im HMI Forum zu erstellen sowie auch eine Antwort auf einen Threat zu erstellen.


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Oktober 2007)

tief verbeug


----------



## merlin_de (18 September 2009)

Hallo,
aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich das hier mal ausgraben.



Markus schrieb:


> ....aber eine unterteilung wie sie der forenstarter vorgeschlagen hat....



/Klugsch...modus ON

Wenn er Forenstarter wäre, hätte er sicher Deine UserID (1), Du meinst bestimmt Threadstarter .

/Klugsch...modus OFF

Zum Thema:
Als InTouch-Anwender schaue ich natürlich auch öfter ins HMI. Was finde ich dort ? Zwei Seiten mit wincc, sehr selten etwas zu InTouch.  Ok, ich könnte nun jeden Tag ins Forum sehen, dann wären es evtl. keine zwei Seiten . Spass beiseite, den o.g. Anteil von 90% für wincc halte ich fast für untertrieben. Den Vorschlag von Volker einen Forenteil a la "Andere HMI" einzurichten halte ich für den wohl besten Kompromiss. Wenn Markus diesen Bereich dann als Unterforum des HMI einrichtet muss er auch nicht mehr scrollen als sonst .
Gruss,Micha


----------



## Question_mark (18 September 2009)

*Basta*

Hallo,



			
				merlin_de schrieb:
			
		

> beiseite, den o.g. Anteil von 90% für wincc halte ich fast für untertrieben



Und genau aus diesem Grund ist eine weitere Unterteilung von "HMI" wohl ziemlich überflüssig ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## argv_user (18 September 2009)

Gegebenenfalls kann hier jeder einen Link auf ein INTOUCH-Forum platzieren.
Das dürfte wohl das geringste Problem sein...


----------



## marlob (18 September 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> Gegebenenfalls kann hier jeder einen Link auf ein INTOUCH-Forum platzieren.
> Das dürfte wohl das geringste Problem sein...


http://www.wonderwarewest.com/forum


----------



## Question_mark (18 September 2009)

*Das wäre denkbar*

Hallo,



			
				argv_user schrieb:
			
		

> Gegebenenfalls kann hier jeder einen Link auf ein INTOUCH-Forum platzieren.



Genau, warum nicht ? Und wie schon gesagt, ein Unterforum "InToch" kann ich mir auch noch vorstellen, jedenfalls auf Grund der Marktanteile.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## merlin_de (18 September 2009)

Hallo,



marlob schrieb:


> http://www.wonderwarewest.com/forum



wenn schon dann richtig: Klick mich ganz fest
Mir geht es halt hauptsächlich um ein deutschsprachiges Forum. Aber egal, die Meisten schreiben ja schon "Intouch" in den Betreff ihrer Themen .
Gruss,Micha


----------



## marlob (18 September 2009)

merlin_de schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist denn daran jetzt verkehrt?
Habe einfach mal gegoogelt und den ersten Treffer genommen ;-)


----------



## merlin_de (18 September 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran jetzt verkehrt?



Asche auf mein Haupt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Habe nur "Sales Forum" gelesen und dachte da wäre ein Frum zu verkaufen. Siehste das meinte ich mit deutschsprachigem Forum *smile*
Gruss,Micha


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 September 2009)

Die Beiträge in dem Forum sind ja uralt....... Gibt es bei InTouch so wenig zu diskutieren ?


----------



## merlin_de (19 September 2009)

Vielleicht ist ja der Support so gut, dass man das Forum kaum braucht *ROFL*


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 September 2009)

merlin_de schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja der Support so gut, dass man das Forum kaum braucht *ROFL*



Der kostenpflichtige Support auf jeden Fall! Aber den braucht man auch nur zum Einstieg ab und zu mal, ansonsten ist InTouch im Gegensatz zu WinCC ein einfaches, überschaubares und vor allem schnelles System.
Der Ursprung ist aber genauso alt wie bei WinCC, seit Version 7.11 hat sich auch bei InTouch im Prinzip nichts geändert.


----------

